

Kordam, the First Game Editor in Your Browser. ‪Create‬ ‪- Play‬ ‪- Share‬ - samber
http://blog.kordam.fr/2015/02/kordam-begins-nananana.html

======
azeirah
I don't speak French.

~~~
S4M
For those who can't read speak French, it says that Kordam is developing a
game editor that will be accessible from the browser. However, the page is
just an announcement and there is nothing available yet - it's still under
development.

~~~
samber
Right, they will put online the first release next month. I received their
announcement in my inbox : [http://www.kordam.fr](http://www.kordam.fr)

